# 6.5 creed bolt vs ar platform



## AbdullahD (31 Dec 2017)

Thinking about building/buying a long range competition rifle. Always believed bolt were far more accurate, but with advances in the semi auto realm, was wondering what the opinions on building an ar10 6.5 creedmore are...

Budget is roughly $5,000 scope included. Looking to be my birthday present to myself 😂

Abdullah

Ps I work as a conductor with CN now.. I sadly had issues with my knees and my foreseeable future I wont be able to enlist. But a side benefit I am far far healthier then I used to be. So I am happy for that  more years with my family.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Jan 2018)

Long range shooting is expensive, it can be done with 5.56 and I have a friend that does that out to 1,000m. Bolt action tuned. An AR platform means you restricted to the range and is there a range nearby that is greater than 200m? There is a new AR-10 based rifle out, which is non-restricted. $5,000 sounds a lot, but good glass will set you back $2500 alone. Also you need a good press, long range shooting is almost more about ammo quality control than shooting.


http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2016/07/28/the-canadian-non-restricted-ar-10-albert-tactical-modern-hunter/


----------



## coyote489 (1 Jan 2018)

I'd go for the bolt in 6.5, my friend has a cadex in 6.5 creedmore and that thing is a laser beam out to 1000. I have heard great things about this savage stealth and at this price you can't go wrong. Grab a rifle like this and dump the rest into a scope/bipod combo and your laughing. I shoot long range with .308 and the 6.5 out performs it in every way hands down. I have owned lots of savages and currently have the 10 FCP-SR and love that rifle. When your shooting bolt action out to a thousand and here the ping of that steel target there is no better feeling. Hell even at 4-500 metres it's still so satisfying. 

http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/BAStealth/


----------



## AbdullahD (1 Jan 2018)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Long range shooting is expensive, it can be done with 5.56 and I have a friend that does that out to 1,000m. Bolt action tuned. An AR platform means you restricted to the range and is there a range nearby that is greater than 200m? There is a new AR-10 based rifle out, which is non-restricted. $5,000 sounds a lot, but good glass will set you back $2500 alone. Also you need a good press, long range shooting is almost more about ammo quality control than shooting.
> 
> 
> http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2016/07/28/the-canadian-non-restricted-ar-10-albert-tactical-modern-hunter/



Aye that's why I said 5k I knew it would not be cheap. A buddy recommended get a ruger/smith ar10 in 6.5 and just upgrade as I go so less out of pocket up front.. 😂😂😂 odd feeling it will be just as bad lol

Aye coyote I tend to enjoy bolts more as a general rule. My hunting rifle is bolt and I do 400 yard shots all day with that and I'll admit hitting the target and then cycling the action.. just has something about it. But I was out shooting ar's and I had a ton of fun and one thing led to the next and now it's a debate.

To be honest (and don't tell my wife) I may have to just do both 😂 semi and bolt long range.. then a close quarters ar for cqb competition.. then a hk vp9 oh and a shot gun for 3-gun.. with a bird gun for hunting and then the wife finds out and y'all come to my funeral 😂😂😂

Abdullah


----------



## coyote489 (1 Jan 2018)

Yah just let us know when and where your divorce party is.... that's a whole lotta gun buying, but guns last longer and can be more fun so it's worth it 😂. Maybe you can get her addicted to shooting and make it easier???? If only eh!


----------



## AbdullahD (1 Jan 2018)

coyote489 said:
			
		

> Yah just let us know when and where your divorce party is.... that's a whole lotta gun buying, but guns last longer and can be more fun so it's worth it 😂. Maybe you can get her addicted to shooting and make it easier???? If only eh!



My wife already out shoots me 😂😂😂 she is just far more pragmatic lol

She wants a .243 m77 and a 20 ga. So not a divorce but I would be in trouble apparently we need other things in the house then firearms 😂


----------



## Eaglelord17 (1 Jan 2018)

Another option if you want to try and keep it on a budget is the Swiss K31s and G1911 rifles. You can buy clamp on scope mounts, and buy a good scope, with that you have a rig ready to shoot 1000m for about 1000$+whatever your scope costs. The Swiss surplus ammo is match quality to begin with, and will on average cost you less than 1$ a round. The world record for iron sight shooting is currently held by a K31, and that was a 1600m shot if I remember correctly (which is absolutely insane). 

Just a alternative option which doesn't cost nearly as much, but is still as practical.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Jan 2018)

Eaglelord17 said:
			
		

> Another option if you want to try and keep it on a budget is the Swiss K31s and G1911 rifles. You can buy clamp on scope mounts, and buy a good scope, with that you have a rig ready to shoot 1000m for about 1000$+whatever your scope costs. The Swiss surplus ammo is match quality to begin with, and will on average cost you less than 1$ a round. The world record for iron sight shooting is currently held by a K31, and that was a 1600m shot if I remember correctly (which is absolutely insane).
> 
> Just a alternative option which doesn't cost nearly as much, but is still as practical.



gee thanks a lot, now I have to go buy one.......


----------



## AbdullahD (1 Jan 2018)

Colin P said:
			
		

> gee thanks a lot, now I have to go buy one.......



😂😂😂

No comment lol

But uh good idea 👍


----------



## NavyShooter (1 Jan 2018)

There are MANY options out there.  

In the 'old' days of semi-autos, the 'rule' was that to get a semi to perform better than MOA accuracy, you needed to buy a PSG-1 or spend hundreds/thousands of dollars to get a rifle tuned/bedded/etc.  (Note, the PSG-1 is also a 12(5) prohib in Canada...good luck finding one.)

That is somewhat less the case now than it was back then.

There are semi-auto rifles that hold MOA, but they are still spendy.   The Modern Hunter line from out west sticks in my mind as having a good reputation, but also a high price-tag.

Bolt guns? Well, take your pick.  

I will suggest something from the Remington 700 line of actions though, mostly due to the prevalence of available after-market parts and pieces and options for you.  

I'm running a tuned up 700 in an MDT Chassis which shoots sub MOA and prints inside of a Figure 14 at 800 meters.    Damn good rifle.  First shot cold-bore hits on a Figure 14 at 500m.  

Mine is, however, in .308.  I'm old-school that way.  

I won't tell you what to buy, it's your money.

You can probably buy and off-the-shelf $1000 Remington 700 that will shoot MOA, add in a chassis system for 5-800, drop in a good quality set of rings for $200, put $2000 into the optic, and you've got money to spare to get into ammo and reloading.

Those are my thoughts...

NS


----------



## devil39 (2 Jan 2018)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> You can probably buy and off-the-shelf $1000 Remington 700 that will shoot MOA, add in a chassis system for 5-800, drop in a good quality set of rings for $200, put $2000 into the optic, and you've got money to spare to get into ammo and reloading.
> 
> Those are my thoughts...
> 
> NS



The latest Weatherby Vanguard Series 2 are "Guaranteed" to shoot sub-MOA out of the box.  Mine is a 25-06 and with my first box of Federal Vital-Shok 115 gr Nosler Partitions it was shooting sub-MOA with a 4-12 Leo VX-R.   They make a 6.5  Creedmore too.

Shoot a modern fancy factory round, or some nice handloads, and you will have a very accurate rifle, which will be sub MOA i am certain.  I don't know how long they will last ......but i'm dropping deer, moose calf with the Vanguard S2 in 25-06


----------



## AbdullahD (3 May 2018)

So I uh ended up buying a Canik tp9sf and a .243 mossberg bolt action... now just need to collect the AR at some point 😂

Figured liberals are in power might as well buy a restricted to get grandfathered in just in case and that Canik really popped out at me. The 243 is going to be the project rifle for longer range... it's not ideal true.. but my wife and daughter can both shoot it so it's the one we will use to practice plus the range around here is short anyways... and I kinda told my wife it was her anniversary present too 😂 it's amazing I'm still married hahaha

Any rate just figured I'd do a little update that I actually did start buying a few things. One of these days I may post some pictures of my small collection.

Abdullah


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 May 2018)

The Canik is a great little pistol. It's light, accurate with match grade barrel and Warren sights. It has the best trigger in the striker fires. 18+1 rds and very sensibly priced. I got a TP9SA when they hit the market and was very impressed with what showed up in the mail. You'll enjoy that gun.


----------



## AbdullahD (4 May 2018)

recceguy said:
			
		

> The Canik is a great little pistol. It's light, accurate with match grade barrel and Warren sights. It has the best trigger in the striker fires. 18+1 rds and very sensibly priced. I got a TP9SA when they hit the market and was very impressed with what showed up in the mail. You'll enjoy that gun.



Thanks 👍 I was originally looking at a SW SD9ve but my buddy talked me into this and reading all the reviews on it.. I think I made a good choice. My wife wants one of her own too but the kimbers have caught her eye due to the pretty factor lol

My daughter chose the color and it is coming in desert tan haha she wants to shoot it too... so here goes a few pay cheques lol


----------



## Mister Donut (20 Jul 2018)

Op, if your'e still looking to get a bolt gun in 6.5cm, there's a relatively inexpensive option.  

Remington 700 barreled actions which at one time could be had for under $700.  They come with a trigger (You're not supposed to, but I adjusted mine to 1.5 lbs), 24" threaded barrel (if you want to spin on a brake) and it's ready throw into a chassis if you want to go that route.

















Threw some things on from my spare parts bin and it was ready to rock and roll:






Had the thing out to 1,190m ringing steel (though at that range, the 6.5cm was a lot harder to hear and see than if it were .308).











So, a 6.5cm build doesn't have to cost you a ton of money, but who are we kidding, it could have cost a lot more than I put into it.  

But if you want to get into budget long range, take a look at the Savage 10TR.  I had mine out to 1km without any mods, shooting factory match ammo.  Complete rifle (minus glass) should set you back no more than $700.


----------



## AbdullahD (6 Sep 2018)

Thanks for the reply, I was planning on starting with a basic 6.5 creed bolt for a build..but I walked into a store in cranbrook and walked out with a browning A-Bolt in 6.5creed with a Nikon scope lol

So now apparently the wife gets a present now too haha time to go test er out pics later

Abdullah


----------



## Kirkhill (6 Sep 2018)

A bit of the TARDIS effect going on here?   ;D ;D 






6.5 cm mountain gun  (cannone da 65/17 modello 13)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannone_da_65/17_modello_13


----------

